
How Python implements super long integers? – Python Internals - arpitbbhayani
https://arpitbhayani.me/blogs/super-long-integers
======
unmdplyr
The right way to make that comparison would be using libgmp or libmpfr to
begin with. No? Not by using machine integers/floats. This blog just compared
apples to oranges and concluded apples are tastier.

